# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Tassie oak for gate post? And other questions.

## bcp

Building a gate and need one post affixed to the wall of the house. It's a concrete drive so I'm not planning to sink it into the ground, just screw into the bricks. 
The gate is steel framed (fortress) and will be 1650x1500w, with merbau screen timber over it.  
Questions:
1. Bunnings sold me a 45x90 piece of tassie oak for the post, but I'm now skeptical that it will last outdoors. Is tassie oak ok for this if it is sealed? 
2.  I have an alternative piece of heavier-looking hardwood that's 40x90 - the hinge is 35mm - Is this too narrow so that the screws might tear out? 
3. The brick house is rendered. I assume to screw into bricks I'm going to have to guess - and move the holes if I get it wrong?

----------


## OBBob

I guess Tas Oak will last if coated but it probably want the most cost effective solution. Steel, Cyprus, Treated Pine are some other options.  
What fixings did you plan to use into the bricks?

----------


## bcp

5x self tapping masonry screws. Ok? 
Should I use washers too?

----------


## sol381

why not use a 100 x 75  hardwood fence post

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bunnings sold me a 45x90 piece of tassie oak for the post,

  Well...you bought it from Bunnings.....or did they sell it to you at gun point?   :Unsure:    
Self tapping masonry screws? 
Never heard of em....

----------


## OBBob

> Well...you bought it from Bunnings.....or did they sell it to you at gun point?     
> Self tapping masonry screws? 
> Never heard of em....

  These I think. They come recommended by Metrix.   http://www.bunnings.com.au/ramset-5-...nchor_p2260302

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> These I think. They come recommended by Metrix.   Ramset 5 x 30mm Zinc AnkaScrew Masonry Anchor | Bunnings Warehouse

  
Ah those ones. 
It was the "self tapping" statement that threw me a bit.....as in "no pre drilling needed"  
Anyway
I wouldn't hang a gate off those, but whatever   :Fisch:

----------


## joynz

Anka screws worked great on my gate post last year - easy to use and removable if needed.

----------


## r3nov8or

I wouldn't hang a large gate from brick veneer alone.  
It is indeed 'brick', but for structural purposes the emphasis is on 'veneer'.

----------


## bcp

> Well...you bought it from Bunnings.....or did they sell it to you at gun point?

  Yes, I bought it - because he sold it. 
I asked for hardwood posts suitable for outdoors and he steered me towards these. I specifically queried whether they would be suitable, and he insisted they would be. 
So yes Bunnings 'sold' me the timber.  :Smilie:  sell = sɛl/  _verb_ persuade someone of the merits of. "he sold the idea of making a film about Tchaikovsky"
A number of professionals do use the self tapping screws. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvlS7iR0nj0

----------


## phild01

Tassie Oak is not a high durability class outdoor timber.  It is class 3 with an above ground life expectancy of between 7 and 15 years.  Blackbutt would have been a better choice with 15 years +, durability and is 'class 1 above ground'.  Blackbutt though is not a recommended timber for painting, staining is best. 
There are many other hardwoods well above tassie oak for durability.

----------


## METRIX

Tassie oak is not the best timber for outdoors, take it back and get some cypress or Aussie hardwood, even H3 TP is better than Tassie oak outside. 
If you are attaching the hinge side to hollow core bricks the Anka screws mentioned above as recommended by me, are not recommended, you will struggle to get these to work in hollow core bricks, Anka's are for solid bricks or concrete. 
Ramset sell ramplugs, these work well if you drill the brick in the right position, then fix with bugles, I have hung gates weighing around 60Kg off these into hollow bricks, then stood on the gate to check, no movement and still there years after working perfectly, as said it depends on where you drill into the brick if they are hollow core.

----------

